# Coomera River Bridges.



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

A bit late notice but if anybody lives close by feel free to join me this arvo between 3 and 4pm for an afternoon fish. Come and say Hi.

Loading at the boat ramp down from the Oxenford Tavern.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Took the Kayak out for the second time, but first fishing trip.

Trolled 2 lures up a small creek and weaved around the bridge Pylons and up the main river and a canal. No takers. Got a couple of snags which I thought I'd hooked a fish at first.

Absolutely loved it. I'm hooked , and haven't even caught a fish yet. Really ejoyed the afternoon.

Good test run at least to see how the rod leashes work out, and basically fishing from the Kayak and dealing with snags, tangles etc etc Got some reports about some nice sized Jacks caught in the area.(on live bait)

Gotta start to plan the next trip.Not next weekend thogh, as that's Indy!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zone said:


> Loading at the boat ramp down from the Oxenford Tavern.


Next time you launch from that ramp go upstream until you see a pontoon boat moored on the right side bank below a seniors village [about 1km max from the ramp].

Former active member LizardWizard caught many flathead in that adjacent area and also a nice jack generally using half gulp sandworms on a light jig head


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Will try that.

Was going to out again this arvo but my right wrist is still very painful. RSI from paddling or something.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zone said:


> right wrist is still very painful. RSI from paddling or something.


try easing your grip a little, use your right fingers to pull the paddle towards you and at the same use the heel of your left hand to push the paddle away from your body


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheers Dodge, yeah I had a feeling I was gripping too hard without realising.


----------

